# 55g community high tech(ish)



## Fred Penner (Apr 14, 2013)

This tank has been running since sept 2013 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

what do you mean by high-tech ish?


----------

